# Leg stretching Device.



## navyvetcv60 (Mar 17, 2008)

Need some advise, I have a Tigar Claw leg stretcher, it has a seat that you sit in and a handwheel to turn to expand your leg's.
How can I get the best results out of this devise? Is it possible for a 45 year old guy to go all the way to the ground in a Chinese split?


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 17, 2008)

navyvetcv60 said:


> Need some advise, I have a Tigar Claw leg stretcher, it has a seat that you sit in and a handwheel to turn to expand your leg's.
> How can I get the best results out of this devise? Is it possible for a 45 year old guy to go all the way to the ground in a Chinese split?


 
Anything is possible the question should be are you willing to sacrefice yourself so it can happen, that is the true question.


----------



## navyvetcv60 (Mar 17, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Anything is possible the question should be are you willing to sacrefice yourself so it can happen, that is the true question.


 
Whats the chances that i can get you to elaborate on this?


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 17, 2008)

Here it is I am 48 and have not really trained for about 1.5 years when I had to stop I could do fuul splits now barely et my legs apart. Can I get back to where I was yes by having people stretch me on a daily basis before and after classes. I am willing to sacrefice my body to get back to where I was. Are you willing to be put though pain an a daily basis to get the splits if so yes, if not no. It is that simple.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 21, 2008)

If you look  here, at Thomas Kurz's stuff, somewhere on that web page he has a test you can do on yourself to determine if you can do splits using his methods, which I highly recommend.


----------



## navyvetcv60 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks, great info. I'm on it.


----------



## Carol (Mar 21, 2008)

navyvetcv60 said:


> Need some advise, I have a Tigar Claw leg stretcher, it has a seat that you sit in and a handwheel to turn to expand your leg's.
> How can I get the best results out of this devise? Is it possible for a 45 year old guy to go all the way to the ground in a Chinese split?



Hi Navy,

Best results from the stretcher will come from a good overall training program that includes both cardio and strength training.   Your flexibility will improve as your muscles get in to better shape. 

Warm up before you do your stretches - don't stretch a cold body.  

You'll also gain from working on stretching your whole body. The machine primarily helps you stretch your adductors (inner thigh muscles).  Keep in mind though... when you gain enough flexibility to try a split without the machine's help, you'll be relying upon the other muscle groups in your lower body to get yourself safely in to and out of the split.  

Hope that helps some.


----------



## navyvetcv60 (Mar 22, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> Hi Navy,
> 
> Best results from the stretcher will come from a good overall training program that includes both cardio and strength training.   Your flexibility will improve as your muscles get in to better shape.
> 
> ...



Great advise, Thanks!


----------

